# Forex question - GBP/JPY



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if we had any forex experts in here?

Anyway, I need to make a large payment to japan for some bits for my car and I've been watching the rate over the past few days and the gbp/jpy rate seems to be getting lower and lower! 

I have noticed there is a bank of England annoucement on Wednesday morning but not sure if this will effect the rate or not?

Also I've read that it could go down to 130!

I'm basically after some advise on if I should buy Monday morning or do I hold out for this annoucement in order for it to perk the rate up?

Any advice would be great!

Thanks,

Dipesh.


----------



## Barrie (Apr 5, 2010)

tough times at the moment with exchange rates, we just bought 10k euro as the euro is likely to recover quicker than the pound, this will offset the next purchase euro companies make in dollars, we will bulk buy in before wholesale prices go up and then stack the 10k euros for orders after that, what ever happens now it should see our prices remain flat for the next 6 months, after that who knows

our US purchases are on hold though, 70p to the dollar :doublesho



its amazing when i started the business years ago it was so easy with amazing rates and low qty purchases, now a few % can mean high hundreds in extra costs.


----------

